# Youtube NEC code coach



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

Anyone use this guy?

I watched his first video seems like a good teacher. I don't have a NEC book yet, but when I get an extra hundred bucks, I'll pick one up and start getting familiar with it now as opposed to waiting till the test creeps up.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I’ll watch later....

but remember, if the product is “free” you are the product. How much does the cow pay the farmer for her alfalfa?


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

five.five-six said:


> How much does the cow pay the farmer for her alfalfa?


Milk and calves.....no one rides for free.


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

five.five-six said:


> I’ll watch later....
> 
> but remember, if the product is “free” you are the product. How much does the cow pay the farmer for her alfalfa?


Yeah not all free he has paid content too. https://electricalcodecoach.com/shop


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Depending on number of views and subscribers, he may be paid by YouTube.

Free just means someone else is paying, and on the internet, it's usually advertisers.


----------



## ZacharyBob (May 3, 2020)

Vladaar said:


> Anyone use this guy?
> 
> I watched his first video seems like a good teacher. I don't have a NEC book yet, but when I get an extra hundred bucks, I'll pick one up and start getting familiar with it now as opposed to waiting till the test creeps up.


I'd recommend the Master the NEC podcast, I listen to it while doing repetitive tasks at work and it really helps instill the stuff I'm already learning in school.


----------



## ZacharyBob (May 3, 2020)

Master The NEC - PODCAST


Listen as Nationally Recognized Electrical Code Experts interpret and explain in technical detail the various chapters, sections, parts and line items of the National Electrical Code.




www.spreaker.com





I use spreaker, it's free with an ad in between each podcast.





https://www.youtube.com/c/MasterTheNEC/featured



Here's the youtube channel if you prefer


----------

